# Thanksgiving Week



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

How's everyone doing? Illinois restaurants are closed again for dine in. All takeouts for now.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

All we have open is McDonald’s, IHOP, and a BBQ place.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> All we have open is McDonald's, IHOP, and a BBQ place.


So dead. One McDonald's delivery and now 40 mins of deadness.

￼￼ Has been great so far since last night.
[automerge][/automerge]


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I worked today.
Me and one other person harvested a 12 light room. 
Cut and hung 108 plants. 

Home by 3pm.
Wifey has a spiral cut, cured, bone in ham cooking ... and I am so hungry I could chew her arm off.

Got a bourbon-water, and a fatty all rolled up and ... HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE.
really


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I wrote the whole week off, pretty much. I had stuff to do and this was a great week to do it. I'm going hard tomorrow through the weekend.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

not a single ping since 7am


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Drove back home. I will wait for next ping from here. GH block ends in 1:15 hours.

Love these instructions. Not like I can alter contents of sealed bag.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Still slow lunch hour, Chicago suburbs. How about by you?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Still slow lunch hour, Chicago suburbs. How about by you?


Slow....nothing that isn't too far away.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

What about tomorrow? Do y'all think it will be busy or will people already be regretting the amount of money they spent today? I have a chance to work tomorrow and I usually don't work on the weekends. 

This is setting aside the usual ”every territory is different" aspect.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I had 1 huge order to target. $358. Apparently local stores are feeding their employees all day. 11 miles $18. No tip. 

Pollo tropical manager said 4 stores placed similar orders. Later in the day I saw request $4 28 items. I looked at the map and quickly realized Home Depot. No go. Then another request 25 items $4.50 I knew it was going to shopping mall. Another no go.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

$31 for a three hour block lunch hour today. $21 for first order tonight, now crickets. Of course, GH will total all hours today regardless that it was two split blocks, to avoid paying the hourly minimum. $12 per hour minimum in Chicagoland.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Love these instructions. Not like I can alter contents of sealed bag.


Is that a joke? &#129335;‍♂ Regardless of the instructions, its your basic job to make sure all drinks have straws if they are the kind of drinks that need them. Its also your basic job to make sure you have the salt in someone asks. Its not difficult to feel around a sealed bag to see if there are straws and to also ask the restaurant if there are salt packets.

However, these SHOULD NOT be in the delivery instructions. I will school a customer every single time that the delivery instructions area does not typically show up until a driver leaves the store and they need to either have it on the order notes or inform the driver by call or text after then arrive at the restaurant because it will delay their order if the driver needs to return.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Is that a joke? &#129335;‍♂ Regardless of the instructions, its your basic job to make sure all drinks have straws if they are the kind of drinks that need them. Its also your basic job to make sure you have the salt in someone asks. Its not difficult to feel around a sealed bag to see if there are straws and to also ask the restaurant if there are salt packets.
> 
> However, these SHOULD NOT be in the delivery instructions. I will school a customer every single time that the delivery instructions area does not typically show up until a driver leaves the store and they need to either have it on the order notes or inform the driver by call or text after then arrive at the restaurant because it will delay their order if the driver needs to return.


You can feel salt packets through sealed bags?!?
When I pickup orders, I'm out the restaurant door instantly, I don't stand there and swipe and look to see if there's instructions that the customer should have relayed to the restaurant. I'll ask about straws, but I won't try to feel through bags to detect salt, ketchup, taco sauce, etc.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> You can feel salt packets through sealed bags?!?


Good point. I see how I worded it. I meant feel around for straws, not salt packets.



DJJoeyZ said:


> When I pickup orders, I'm out the restaurant door instantly, I don't stand there and swipe and look to see if there's instructions that the customer should have relayed to the restaurant.


While I agree with that grab and dash method, you are forgetting to mention (you may already do this idk) is to double check your order for accuracy with what is on the app versus what you are given, to the best to your ability. Now, if you are picking up from one of these ethnic restaurants that has names a typical american would not understand or an italian restaurant and only has menu items in straight italian, I know that can be frustrating. And for me, I do my best to do an item count and in some cases, show the restaurant my phone and ask if everything is in there and go over it. This annoys the restaurants but you would be amazed how many times they try to give me a hard time then they infact did miss something and they look like a real jackass. I make sure to point out as much as possible and as nice as possible that they are indeed a jackass for giving me a hard time for checking while they do miss items. However, the easy stuff. Restaurants we have all eaten before. Pizza joints. You know if they are missing an extra platter, pizza, soda. Especially sodas and drinks. I used to laugh back in the Caviar days when I would pick up from his particular restaurant and the app would show "Large pizza - frequently missed item". I'm like, ok, its a pizza shop How the hell do you forget a whole pizza?

Long story short, you are the last line of defense for your customer to make sure their order is accurate. It should have nothing to do with getting the tip or how much of a hurry you are. The absolute bare bone basics of your task is to deliver what the customer ordered. If the item is available and the customer paid for, you should have it with you when you leave or you failed. Plain and simple. Black and white.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> You can feel salt packets through sealed bags?!?
> When I pickup orders, I'm out the restaurant door instantly, I don't stand there and swipe and look to see if there's instructions that the customer should have relayed to the restaurant. I'll ask about straws, but I won't try to feel through bags to detect salt, ketchup, taco sauce, etc.


I'll usually check, as I'm walking in, whether there should be drinks or some other visually-obvious elements to the order, and I'm not opposed to a quick once-over with whomever is handing me the order, but this detailed grouping of the package, etc. is silly. There's also no way I'm going to open the Taco Bell bag to make sure somebody got exactly 11 packs of fire sauce. Take anything that guy says with a grain of salt. Between his constant reminders that he's a consultant to his recalling weepy boardroom confrontations with CEOs whose minions didn't tip him, I'm sure there's a ton of bullshit flying through the air.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MHR said:


> What about tomorrow? Do y'all think it will be busy or will people already be regretting the amount of money they spent today?


I don't know what to expect. Usually, this period up to New Years would be a pretty busy period, but this has been a year that does not adhere to norms.

I worked from the day that stay-at-home orders were lifted in May up until mid-September and it was crazy busy. Then around mid-September I went away to visit family and didn't return until late October. Ever since I came back, it is a completely different market.........unlike anything that I have ever seen around here. It is busy at times in spurts for a few hours, but it comes out of nowhere and then disappears as fast as it came. Working after 9:00 p.m. is pretty much a no go.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

It’s been kinda slow around here. Haven’t seen it like this in quite a while. Maybe everyone is eating turkey leftovers. The few hours that it has been busy was nothing but 3.00/3.75 orders going 5/6 miles.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't know what to expect. Usually, this period up to New Years would be a pretty busy period, but this has been a year that does not adhere to norms.
> 
> I worked from the day that stay-at-home orders were lifted in May up until mid-September and it was crazy busy. Then around mid-September I went away to visit family and didn't return until late October. Ever since I came back, it is a completely different market.........unlike anything that I have ever seen around here. It is busy at times in spurts for a few hours, but it comes out of nowhere and then disappears as fast as it came. Working after 9:00 p.m. is pretty much a no go.


Agree. My experience as well.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> It's been kinda slow around here. Haven't seen it like this in quite a while. Maybe everyone is eating turkey leftovers. The few hours that it has been busy was nothing but 3.00/3.75 orders going 5/6 miles.


DD seems busy tonight, SW suburb of Chicago. GH has been OK.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> DD seems busy tonight, SW suburb of Chicago. GH has been OK.


My market has been hopping tonight. I think there may have been an away game.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> My market has been hopping tonight. I think there may have been an away game.


Ended $11 with DD and $71+ with GH, 4 hours total. An OK night I would say, gone are the $110 - $120 nights, 3 hour blocks.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> Ended $11 with DD and $71+ with GH, 4 hours total. An OK night I would say, gone are the $110 - $120 nights, 3 hour blocks.


My typical days were $200 from about 1130-7pm until Election Day. It's more like $120 in the same period since then. It's a little weird.


----------

